

Intel Recalls Sandy Bridge Chipset - whackedspinach
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/1/31/intel-recalls-sandy-bridge-chipset-over-sata-flaw/

======
chaosmachine
It seems like this could really hurt the PC market. A lot of people were
holding off buying a new system, because the advice for the last 6 months was
"wait for Sandy Bridge". Now all those new systems are being recalled...

